# Buck Grunt Tutorial-The Barrel



## BrentWin (Mar 7, 2014)

Over on the Call Makers subforum, a poster was asking questions regarding making grunt calls. Since last night was my regularly scheduled "play" night, I put this together for those getting started with grunts. A grunt call is an excellent call to start with. You basically can't screw one up and the measurements really don't matter that much. In fact, a forum member once texted me from his tree stand about a problem he was having with a grunt that he made. I told him how to adjust the reed a little and in a few seconds, it was fixed.

Like any call, there's many different ways to make a call. This way happens to work for me.

First, we start with a couple of blanks cut to 3" and 4" and bored out to 5/8". In this case, I am using some very plain cherry that I got cheap.


 

I then mount the 3" blank on a collet chuck using a 5/8" expanding mandrel. 


 

Next, I round the blank off and make the band cut. I use a "bench" band for sizing at this point, so it doesn't matter if I touch it with the skew.


 

I then use a spear point skew to make the lanyard groove and a parting tool to start shaping the lip rest. You can also use a parting tool to make a flat bottomed lanyard groove if you prefer that look.





Now, I use a round nose scraper to shape the neck of the call.



I like to use a 1" skew to round over the hips of the call and to round the lip rest.



 

Now it's time to flip around the call around on the mandrel and flair the mouth piece.



 

After a little sanding, you have a barrel for a grunt call, or for that matter, a duck call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

In fact, a forum member once texted me from his tree stand about a problem he was having with a grunt that he made. I told him how to adjust the reed a little and in a few seconds, it was fixed.

Glad you thought about me Brent.


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 7, 2014)

I have told that story a hundred times


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> I have told that story a hundred times


Ha I'm usually in a story told a hundred times but usually it's " can you believe he did....."


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 8, 2014)

Brent that's just what I was looking for. Thanks.


----------

